# Is it possible to get Just Dance Wii U WUP version?



## Dahlia098 (Sep 23, 2017)

Well, i've got a few weeks ago Just Dance Wii U (from the japanese series) for Loadiine GX2. But then i wanted to play it on my Wii U in my USB with CFW (i didn't bother to activate Mocha every time i started the console). I tried to get it with the UTikDownloadHelper, but when it appears the download screen nothing happens. I can't select none of the check boxes and download. Then i searched with the Wii U USB Helper but also nothing happened, when i read the title it has the game name and a note in brackets: DISC ONLY, ONLY UPDATES AND DLC. The same thing with Youkai Watch Just Dance. It's possible to install a game in WUP format when it has only a disc version? If its not, i'll be okay with it, but if its possible, then i'll do it no matter what.


----------



## sp3off (Sep 23, 2017)

"Youkai Watch Just Dance" is a Wii game AFAIK. but possible to install if you convert it.

Try with Wii U USB Helper. Or search first into *the sesame of titlekeys* to see if it's available.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 23, 2017)

You will need to dump it from an original bluray/WUD image, if you want a legit version

Or convert the extracted ("loadiine") format to .app, if you don't care about legitness


----------



## Stevenxlife (Jun 24, 2021)

Well i tried to convert the loadiine to wup but i can't find a common key anywhere....


----------



## maxtieslol (Jan 30, 2022)

Stevenxlife said:


> Well i tried to convert the loadiine to wup but i can't find a common key anywhere....


hi can u give me the link download jdwiiu pls..


----------



## elsanto (Jul 3, 2022)

maxtieslol said:


> hi can u give me the link download jdwiiu pls..





Dahlia098 said:


> Well, i've got a few weeks ago Just Dance Wii U (from the japanese series) for Loadiine GX2. ...



I'm also interested.
Can you share than link, please?

Thank you and regards.


----------

